# Problem with last button



## fraggel (Oct 27, 2010)

If I’m watching TV and I change the channel the last button works fine. If I bring up the TiVo main menu, then go back to TV the last button doesn’t do anything. I'm running a brand new tivo min vox


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

fraggel said:


> If I'm watching TV and I change the channel the last button works fine. If I bring up the TiVo main menu, then go back to TV the last button doesn't do anything. I'm running a brand new tivo min vox


Same here. I think it's a bug in the new interface, Hydra.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
I just got the new Mini Vox to go with my Roamio Pro both on Hydra. I'm still having problems with my pervious channel button on the new remote. Changed channels a few times, it worked at first but now and I can't get back to the pervious channel anymore. What am I doing wrong. Pro works just fine.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lyons00 said:


> Hi,
> I'm still having problems with my pervious channel button


Jerry, please understand, I'm not trying to be snarky or pick on you. But...

It's the *pre*vious button. Actually, it's the "Enter/last" button. After several posts, sorry, I needed to do that.

My Mini VOX does not have that problem. Try to restart the Mini.

On the Pro, it's "Last". On the VOX it's "last". Strange.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fraggel said:


> If I'm watching TV and I change the channel the last button works fine. If I bring up the TiVo main menu, then go back to TV the last button doesn't do anything. I'm running a brand new tivo min vox


If I simply hit the TiVo button, then Live TV, it works ok. But if after hitting TiVo, I then hit Select, I get your problem. Tell TiVo -> Contact Us .


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Jerry, please understand, I'm not trying to be snarky or pick on you. But...
> 
> It's the *pre*vious button. Actually, it's the "Enter/last" button. After several posts, sorry, I needed to do that.
> 
> ...


I got that I've been using the last/enter button...thanks no problem, still not working.
Just got off the phone with Support...it took almost a hour and they got it working....not sure what they did, but for now all is working...thanks for all the help!!
Jerry


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lyons00 said:


> I got that I've been using the last/enter button...thanks no problem, still not working.
> Just got off the phone with Support...it took almost a hour and they got it working....not sure what they did, but for now all is working...thanks for all the help!!
> Jerry


Stopped working again last night, tried all of the suggestions and still won't work. I talked with Executive Relations late yesterday, it has been escalated to the engineers. We shall see.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tivo called and the engineers can't find anything on why my last channel button is not working. Does anybody have any other suggestions?
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lyons00 said:


> Tivo called and the engineers can't find anything on why my last channel button is not working. Does anybody have any other suggestions?
> Thanks, Jerry


Please see -> Hydra Issues

I'm still using RC11.


----------



## Karl S. (Jun 7, 2018)

On my Tivo Mini, the "Last" function simply makes a sound but the channel does not return to the previous channel. Does anyone know why or how to fix it? All the other functions seem to be working fine.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Karl S. said:


> On my Tivo Mini, the "Last" function simply makes a sound but the channel does not return to the previous channel. Does anyone know why or how to fix it? All the other functions seem to be working fine.


Hi,
As stated above, I'm still having problems with the last channel button. Tivo has been working on it for months. The only time it works, is if you use the button keypad to punch in the channel you want then it will work. Still waiting on Tivo


----------



## Karl S. (Jun 7, 2018)

I am throwing in the towel on expecting the last button to work. There are so many things I like about Tivo but it has taken a long time to sort out all the quirks when I first set it up (don't get me started). My wife is not happy with me that I paid so much and wished we had stayed with the lousy Xfinity box. It has been a battle. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Please see this thread.

Tivo MINI Last function doesn't work....thoughts?


----------



## Karl S. (Jun 7, 2018)

Joe - That is the thread I started and all the suggestions there did not help. I appreciate everyone's help but am giving up. Will just have to live without that function on my Tivo Mini. It's not the end of the world. Cheers


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Karl S. said:


> Joe - That is the thread I started and all the suggestions there did not help. I appreciate everyone's help but am giving up. Will just have to live without that function on my Tivo Mini. It's not the end of the world. Cheers


I wish I could duplicate the problem. The next release seems to be slowly rolling out: 21.8.2 which may fix it by accident.


----------

